# MK4 Front seats question



## 99VWJETTA (Feb 21, 2002)

Delete


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

99VWJETTA said:


> I have a 2002 Jetta wagon and wanted to know if the front seats out 0f a 2005 GLI would work. I know they will fit but will the seats air bag wires just plug in? Thanks


 If they are both MKIVs it is plug & play.Question is are they both heated?


----------



## 99VWJETTA (Feb 21, 2002)

Both are not heated.


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

99VWJETTA said:


> Both are not heated.


 Then you should have no problem.


----------



## 2002mikejetta (Apr 1, 2008)

slats said:


> If they are both MKIVs it is plug & play.Question is are they both heated?


i do not think this is true. however i think that an 02 will be compatable with an 05. im pretty sure there are 2 different syles of connectors based on the year of the vehicle. pre 2002 and post 2002


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

2002mikejetta said:


> i do not think this is true. however i think that an 02 will be compatable with an 05. im pretty sure there are 2 different syles of connectors based on the year of the vehicle. pre 2002 and post 2002


 This seems accurate. The same applies with mk5's. 2006 seats won't swap to a 2008 and vice versa.


----------



## 99VWJETTA (Feb 21, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## tar (Oct 3, 2009)

so is there some sort of adapter you can get to make 02+ seats fit in a 2000 gti. or some diy for it


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

tar said:


> so is there some sort of adapter you can get to make 02+ seats fit in a 2000 gti. or some diy for it


 as far as i know, you can get the right plugs and change the wires over. someone else may actually know though


----------



## tar (Oct 3, 2009)

does anyone have the part number for the correct plug for the 05 glis


----------

